# Self-Assigned IP - Can't access internet



## askn

I'm trying to access the web from Macbook with OSX Leopard but can't because I am getting the "Self-Assigned IP" message when I check my connection status in System Preferences.

- I tried removing my router's SSID name from the computer and reconnecting - didn't work
- I tried the DHCP release and reconnect - didn't work
- I tried shutting down computer and router and restarting first the router, then the computer - didn't work

I let some time pass - figured when my service provider changed the IP address it was giving me (dynamic IP), computer would reconnect - didn't work

I used to be able to connect without a problem to this same router then one day, it stopped working. How can I fix this????


----------



## Yankee Rose

Hello: A couple of things.

1. What router do you have? Have you tried updating its firmware?

2. Have you bypassed the router and tried accessing the internet directly through your provider's modem?

3. When you connected with no problem, were you doing so wirelessly? If that is the case, have you installed any new wireless devices/systems in close proximity recently, because interference can cause a dropped Airport connection.


----------



## askn

- Router - D-Link DIR 625 - I have the latest firmware
- I am able to successfully connect to the network and to the Internet when I plug in directly into my provider's modem
- I was previously able to connect to the Internet through the router wirelessly and to my knowledge, no new devices have been add before of after this problem began appearing.

Seeing that the Macbook will connect to the Internet when I plug directly into my provider's modem, and I can connect to the Internet wirelessly using other networks, the issue then, is the router. What can I do to fix this connection problem?


----------



## jfm429

Try this:

Under System Preferences, go to Network.

Click Advanced (near the lower right)

Under the TCP/IP tab, check where it says Configure IPv4 or Configure IPv6 (whichever one you have will have information under it)

In the case of IPv4, does it have an option with a manual address? If so, try simply choosing DHCP from the drop-down menu. Unless you're running a server or other software where you need a fixed internal IP address, it can just cause extra problems, particularly if another device it already connected with the same address.

In the case of IPv6, if it's set to manually, choose Automatically and see if it helps.

Hope this helps!


----------



## askn

IPv4 is already set to DCHP and IPv6 is already set to automatic. I logging to my router with my PC to insure that I didn't have a specific MAC address assigned and I don't. As I can connect without issue to every other network I tried and I can connect to my own network when I plug in directly into the modem, the problem is obviously with the router. Is there some way to reset setting to factory presets? If there is a way to do it, how do I do it and do you think this would even help?


----------



## jfm429

The reset would be within the router configuration settings somewhere. Look it up in the manual or just hunt for it. Mine (Linksys) is under Administration - Factory Defaults.


----------



## askn

Tried restoring router settings back to factory defaults. It didn't help. I'm still getting the "Self-Assigned IP" message despite constant rebooting. Thus, I still can't access the Internet on my home network but can on any other network.

Now what??


----------



## askn

no one has any more suggestions??


----------



## Yankee Rose

Am I understanding that when you use the router with your Windows system you have no problems - that it is strictly with the Mac?


----------



## askn

That's correct. When I boot Windows on this very same Mac, I connect without issue. When I try to access the Internet in OSX, I cannot connect!


----------



## Yankee Rose

askn - take a look at this link from the Apple Discussions forum.

Hope that helps.


----------

